# Will the color fade...pics



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Stella Bella is eight months old and we will love her no matter what color.....but she sure is a pretty chocolate. Just wondering from all your collective experience if the chances of fading after eight months gets less. 

She doesn't seem to be lightening up at all, color goes all the way to the roots! 

She is sort of a crazy little thing and just LOVES her big sister....who sort of just tolerates her. I never knew that it would be so much fun, and a lot easier, with two. 

Thanks Estelle


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

You might ask her breeder, if they have done breedings with the same parents or with either parent or know the line well, often they have an idea if they will keep color. She sure is cute.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

She is adorable. I know what you mean about the fading. I was so pleased to see Nina's colors are coming back in after she was clipped. I hope it stays that way. I was told she will get lighter.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

My Yogi was mostly black at first, now he is silver and white, it happened so fast, he was a rescue so he was about 6 months.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I don't know...but I hope stella-bella keeps her color. she is one pretty puppy! I know you will love her regardless and she will always have her gorgeous light eyes and nose. but it sure would be nice if she kept it. 

When we got Jasper, who was a brown and white puppy (not chocolate though) I told the breeder any color was fine, but we did not really want a white dog! well Jasper turned out to be pretty much a white dog (if you look real close you can still see his saddle and he has silver ears) But we could not love him more.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I was told that you can tell by the roots so keep watching. Mine have stayed their original color. Zoey had a tiny face change she has a bit less white. She lost her white streak on top of her head.It now is like a high light.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments...and thoughts on this subject. The breeder did seem to think her color will stay dark (looks just like her father). Hopefully he is right. 

Every time I write, or say that, I feel so shallow! As if it matters! We couldn't love this little sweetheart anymore no matter if she turned purple! Her personality is so big, so sweet, it amazes me. I am one lucky old lady to have two of them.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

You're not being shallow at all. We know you love her and understand your feelings as her coloring is quite different and it would be nice if it stayed that way. However, whether we like it or not, most Havs seem to change at some point in their lives. That's one of the things that's so unique and interesting about them. You never know what you're going to get. BTW, love those pretty light eyes!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

She is so stinking cute.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She is adorable and if the breeder thinks she will keep her color then hopefully she will! She is stunning and I don't think it's shallow to want her to stay that way!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Is really hard to tell with Havaneses what the color will be in a few years. Some dog's color fades by 1 Y/O and returns after a few years, some stay, is really difficult to predict.
My Bumi had a VERY dark face when he was born, by 1, his face was white with darker ears. His spots have stayed but went from a deep apricot to a medium Gold.
Toby was born pitch black with white markings and stayed that way until just 2 months ago that you can see Silver coming in on his sides. You have to dig through his hair to see it, but he has about 2 inches of silver under his coat and a spot of silver on his tail. Is a DARK ashy silver. Really beautiful!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks to all for the input.....as I thought.......a wait and see situation!

After my post, about fealing somewhat shallow for being concerned about her color, I did think of something.

One of my granddaughters was born with the most beautiful red hair, it was curly and a lovely shade of red. At that time I think we all hoped and wondered if it would stay red. It certainly had nothing to do with loving her any less if it should turn to brown or blonde...just that it really was striking.

She is now 25 and is a stunning redhead! Would we love her less if she didn't have red hair....absolutely not. So I will take back the shallow statement...thanks to all who made me think about it!

Have a great day...Estelle and the Bella sisters


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> Thanks to all for the input.....as I thought.......a wait and see situation!
> 
> After my post, about fealing somewhat shallow for being concerned about her color, I did think of something.
> 
> ...


That is exactly what I was thinking. My younger son was a towhead when he was little... beautiful cornsilk colored hair. We knew it probably wouldn't last (it didn't) but it would have been beautiful if it had. And yeah, we love him just as much with his now-ash blonde hair.:biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Izzy-bella said:


> Thanks to all for the input.....as I thought.......a wait and see situation!
> 
> After my post, about fealing somewhat shallow for being concerned about her color, I did think of something.
> 
> ...


Shallow would have been if you were ready to return her because she is changing her color and you didn't like it. Don't feel bad! I would have loved for Bumi's color to stay darker (less white) and I am not crazy about silver dogs, although I have to admit that Toby looks stunning.

Oh and I had a head full of bright Blond curls until just 1 Y/O. I have been brunette ever since! Good thing I had no refund policy then! ound:


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

This forum and all involved is just a wonderful. Not only do we gain invaluable information about our beloved fur babies.....we also have a dose of others helping with our mental health! Thank you Zury and Karen for your kind words.

Have a good one Estelle


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

My Tessa is also a chocolate and will be 2 in January. Although her head is still as brown as can be, the hair on her previously brown back is now what I call chocolate and cream. Oddly enough, the white hair that is coming in is much coarser than the the chocolate coloured fur. It's very interesting to see the changes in her colouring, although I think she will still remain mostly chocolate. Doesn't matter though, we just love her to pieces no matter what her colour. 

Oddly enough, my son had white blonde hair and blue eyes when he was a toddler. Since my hubby, me and my two girls are all very dark haired and brown eyed, I loved his colouring. Of course, it is now very dirty blonde, but you are right, we still love him to pieces also.


----------



## HalleBerry (Feb 22, 2012)

I was a white blonde as a baby - dark brown as an adult - and now grey... deep sigh.... Halle however was a black & white parti color baby with deep shiny black that is changing to what I think will be some variant of silver. Right now it's almost brownish....

I haven't figured out how to upload pictures, but I have the progression here from ten weeks until 11 months: http://sardigreatdanes.com/havanese/halle


----------

